# Johnsons beach



## JoSeR42 (Aug 31, 2015)

Nice day at the beach. No surf and not much seaweed.
Caught two tiny pompano on fish bites shrimp and a 17" whiting on a sand flea. All inside the sand bar.
Saw a nice red swimming past the sand bar but he wasn't interested in my silver spoon.
Great day all in all, getting ready to finish it off with fish tacos.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice whiting.


----------



## JoSeR42 (Aug 31, 2015)

Here's a pic


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

That is one big whiting! Happy when I get them 15"s. That one alone should make 2 big, or three little, fish tacos.


----------



## deb1610 (Jun 12, 2015)

Can I ask where you get the sand fleas? Are they live or frozen?


----------



## JoSeR42 (Aug 31, 2015)

Alive, just dig them out of the shoreline.


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice whiting, love catching the bigger ones.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice fish....


----------



## deb1610 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for the tip. I was told it wasn't that time of year for them. We are headed to try Johnson Beach tomorrow am, Sat. Do you by any chance have any tips of where we should try to fish?

So far, now that I got my husband's interest, we can't seem to catch anything good. Only a Catfish on Pensacola Beach. I have two poles ready w/carolina rig and two for cast and retrieve, with what I have no clue, but I have spoons, gotchas, shrimp gulp, shrimp fishbites. 

Best place to get live shrimp? Is there ramps to the gulf. We have a wagon that pulls poles, etc.

I would really appreciate any tips you might have.

Thanks,
Deb


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice Whiting! Whiting are one of my favorite fish to eat. I would take a whiting over a Redfish.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

hey Deb, just spent the the last 45 minutes typing a long post on johnson beach,pushed the wrong button and it's all gone.so much easier to talk on the phone. send me a pm or call 3416290


----------

